
You might want to avoid this Windows 10 update as it could make files disappear - ajaviaad
https://www.express.co.uk/life-style/science-technology/1241901/Windows-10-Update-Lose-Data-Glitch-Desktop-Reset
======
ThePowerOfFuet
Is it just me, or is this a rather low-quality article to post to HN given the
subject matter and this audience?

